# My Story so far



## Mrs Me (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, today i am really suffering and thats what has made me search for this website. About 4 years ago, my pains started getting worse, i was constantly running for the toilet and sometimes couldn't make it. I went to the doctor and she was so unhelpful, she told me i had IBS and sent me off. This didn't make me feel any better knowing this, but i carried on suffering for another year then went back to the doctor, i wanted to gt some tests done to make sure it wasn't anything else. I had blood tests done and i had and ultrasound done and i had to get an xray done too. For the xray i had to drink a barium drink that would pass through the body so the bowels could be seen in the xray. They told me it would take about 3 hours to pass through and they would xray at 15 min intervals, they only managed two xrays as it passed through so quick. The doctor couldn't explain this but confirmed that there was no other problems. Its been hard because at times certain foods will trigger it off, then the foods will change and i would be fine with that one an it would be something else. It affects my work, my social life and my home life. It has been embarrassing too. I hope i can meet people here that can give some advice on how they get by. Thanks for reading


----------



## Ploopsalot (Jun 17, 2011)

I recently had a barium xray, they suck!For me IBS as being caused by my diet and stress. You've got to become your own doctor and spend a few evenings learning all about IBS, your particular symptoms and ways to treat them. Don't expect help from the NHS, they have caused me more pain and shame with their barium x-ray and stomach scan when they know I have IBS and should have been giving me advice on diet and lifestyle. It weren't until I decided to take responsibility for finding out and testing different diets and supplements to fix my IBS have I gotten anywhere.


----------



## Alexiabee (Jun 21, 2011)

I would agree that many IBS cases are stress related. I think my case it is definately the case. I get very stressed if I can't be near a toilet, which is something I have never had in my life before until recently. Even if I am feeling fine and well at the time, the realisation of the absence of a loo can make me panic, my heart race, and then I get feelings of nausea. Next stage (within minutes) I get the gas forming, and then the urgent feeling to 'go'. The rest is history!The difficult thing for me personally is to try and get out of this syndrome. It's amazing what messages from the brain can do to your digestive system.To be honest I can't link this to my diet in any way.Alex.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Alex - I really don't think ibs has much to do with diet, you know. I've only had it for 3 years but have tried all sorts of diets and cutting out stuff, but the ibs is still there. As you rightly say, the messages from the brain are very strong, and we just have to be that bit stronger. I recommend jackmat's laughter therapy, it works well for me. Also I find that eating more food, not less, makes my ibs better!I've had had so little support from my gp, all she ever wants to do is to send me to the hospital for more tests, there's no in depth consultations as to why I should have suddenly developed these symptoms. She's the one who, when I actually had ovarian cancer told me 6 times that I had a bladder infection and treated it with antibiotics. It wasn't until she was on holiday and I saw another doctor that he discovered two enormous tumours, so to say I haven't got much faith in the NHS as to diagnosing diseases is an understatement.


----------



## Mrs Me (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree about it being stress related, i used to be fine, care free, relaxed. Then a lot of problems came into my life and i find now i always have to be dealing with some form of stress. When i get stressed out thats when the pain comes too, I used hypnosis to get to sleep at night and i was actually thinking about getting a hypnosis track about IBS. I have a facebook friend who is a hypnotist, i have one of his tracks already and its great for relaxing. I agree with ploopsalot, you do have to work it out for yourself, i do try, but it seems very random the things that trigger it off, i would not normally have went to the doctors about something, but my family has a lot of history of cancer and i just wanted to rule out anything else.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I had the same thing happen to me with the barium - I was out of there in 45 minutes - but nothing 'wrong' except rapid exit!Regarding hypnosis or hypnotherapy for IBS - take a peek at the links below for some info- it is a very effective method for helping IBS symptoms, but for best results the protocol should be gut-specific or gut-directed. The program that helped me - the IBS Audio Program 100 - is from England and is very cost effective and comes with help and support if you need it! It has been helping folks on this BB since 1998 -check out the success stories.All the best.


----------



## Mrs Me (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. I am so glad i mentioned this.


----------

